# Barclays Premier League 12-14 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 7, 2011)

12 Feb 11:45 Man Utd v Man City  1.80 3.30 4.33 +49  
12 Feb 14:00 Arsenal v Wolverhampton  1.18 6.00 12.00 +49  
12 Feb 14:00 Birmingham v Stoke  2.40 3.20 2.75 +49  
12 Feb 14:00 Blackburn v Newcastle  2.00 3.30 3.40 +49  
12 Feb 14:00 Blackpool v Aston Villa  3.25 3.30 2.25 +49  
12 Feb 14:00 Liverpool v Wigan  1.36 4.20 8.00 +49  
12 Feb 14:00 West Brom v West Ham  2.00 3.40 3.30 +49  
12 Feb 16:30 Sunderland v Tottenham  2.75 3.25 2.37 +49  
13 Feb 15:00 Bolton v Everton  2.50 3.25 2.60 +49  
14 Feb 19:00 Fulham v Chelsea  4.50 3.50 1.70 +49


----------



## clipclopcolt (Feb 7, 2011)

Villa to beat Blackpool looks really good value.


----------



## pdani (Feb 9, 2011)

yes... seems to be the best odd. I will bet 20$ for Man United


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 11, 2011)

Man Utd v Man City 
This is the match I am apecting the most and I really hope it will turn out to be great match, I really dont care who wins. 
Manchester United are doing great so far and Berbatov is in the form of his life. Manchester didn't buy any players in the winter with the exception of Anders. Manchester doesnt have a loss when playing at home. 
Manchester city is 3rd so far and if they beat United tommorow, it will give them a really good position to fight for the title. 
Both team practice offensive football, Berbatov and Tevez are leaders in the top scorers. 
Prediction: Over 2.5


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 12, 2011)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Man Utd v Man City
> This is the match I am apecting the most and I really hope it will turn out to be great match, I really dont care who wins.
> Manchester United are doing great so far and Berbatov is in the form of his life. Manchester didn't buy any players in the winter with the exception of Anders. Manchester doesnt have a loss when playing at home.
> Manchester city is 3rd so far and if they beat United tommorow, it will give them a really good position to fight for the title.
> ...


----------



## zero risk bets (Feb 12, 2011)

what about liverpool? surely any odds are fair with the winning streak they're on...


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 12, 2011)

1.30ish isnt worth it.


----------

